

Hacker Bible – Chaos Computer Club (1988) - alongtheflow
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.offiziere.ch%2Ftrust-us%2Fhabi2%2Findex.html

======
mc_hammer
wow thats cool

if it was for modern architecture/oses this would be invaluable.

